# Acer monitor static



## dragon_tail (Feb 6, 2012)

So for some time now, I have been having weird problems with static on my Acer V223HQ monitor. I don't know if the problem is due to the monitor itself or some other hardware. There is no interference with my speakers or headphones, only on the monitor. It is not too intense and the colors are great, but I can faintly see lines moving on the display and it is really annoying. I have tried taking components off one by one and then I left only the monitor turned on (no speakers, mouse, keyboard, cam) the static was still there. Sometimes it goes away but most of the time it is there. Also, for some time, I could make it disappear by unplugging my speakers out of the power cord and plugging them back in a few times, but now even that doesn't work. I would be really grateful if someone could help :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Monitor speakers range from very poor quality to unusable.
You could try the monitor on another PC to isolate the issue.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Ensure you are using the screens native resolution, in this case, 1920 x 1080 @ 60hz.

Try swapping the video cable.

Aside from that, test with a different monitor as noted above. That will determine if you have a monitor or PC issue. I'd suspect the PC, power supply or video card.


----------



## dragon_tail (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the quick answers. I will try the monitor on another pc as you suggested


----------

